# My bird is so confusing - male or female?



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, so I've been trying to figure out the gender of my bird, Tallie. He/She is only around 5 or 6mo old, but I'm SO confused. 
Okay, the wing spots def. look male, but I know that's not always 100%
He/she really hasn't shown any male behaviors except whistling. Tallie will only whistle when he's alone in his cage, but when he whistles, he WHISTLES. We call it his, "practicing" It's not very melodic or anything, but he makes all sorts of noises- he picked up the wolf whistle fairly quickly. He even does whistles that sound like, "pretty bird" & "whatcha' doin" The other day, we swore there was a seagull in the dining room...it was only Tallie. 
Whenever he's out of the cage, it's a different story. He's completely quiet & just like to run around everywhere, or just sit on my shoulder. I whistle to him, I sing to him, I put on YouTube videos of other cockatiels - he doesn't respond. 
I know that males like to look @ their reflection. The 1st time Tallie saw his, he hissed at it (rawr) Now, he'll look @ it, try to bite it & then, quickly lose interest. He'd rather chew on the mirror, than look in it 
IDK, sometimes he/she just acts like a "she" to me, but he starts being noisy & whistling in his cage and I'm like "Yup, it's a boy" 
Hmm...maybe it's both... 

Picture of Tallie


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm going with boy...only because I had a boy like this. My Pankakes I could've sworn was a girl up and down. Quiet, sweet, not boy behaviors that I saw. Then I heard whistling one day from the bird room and it didn't sound like any of my older boys. I check (peeking from behind the door) and it's Pankakes, singing and practicing his heart out!!! Now he does it all the time and his pearls are starting to disappear so I know for sure he's a he but it was touch and go there for a while.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If 5-6 months old he/she should be molting. There are areas to look on the body if a male. If molting and the feathers molt back in the same then a female.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I would say male because of some bright yellow coming into his face. Also,females rarely learn to talk and mimic.
I dont think some start liking mirrors until they get hormonal


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a boy who is 5 months and he has no interest in mirrors


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

My little boy is quiet when he is out if the cage and im in the room. Most of the time anyway. Lol.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm guessing male based on the yellow that looks like it's coming in on his face.

It's pretty rare for females to whistle/mimic, so again, that points to male.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I say male based on the singing and whatnot...the yellow, if there since since hatch could be an indicator of a pied split I believe. I've seen many older hens with similar markings.


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> I say male based on the singing and whatnot...the yellow, if there since since hatch could be an indicator of a pied split I believe. I've seen many older hens with similar markings.


Yeah, the yellow has been there since I 1st got him. This is a picture of him on December 25th 2011 (he was around 3 months here) 








It seems to have gotten brighter, but I'm not sure.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Females will also have some yellow around the edges near the beak, atone the eyes and a spot on the forehead.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My bird looked like yours when I first got him. He is now 5 months old: 










Some birds molt later than others so if yours is a male his yellow face should come in soon; but it could be a little longer.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here i my female lucky


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I'm leaning towards male now because of the whistling & the wing spots, but I'll just have to wait until he/she is done moulting. I'm not sure he's molting yet. I mean, he loses feathers all the time, but not a HUGE amount & there hasn't been any changes in his mood. How will I know for sure he is moulting? How long does the 1st moult take for their adult coloration to show?


----------

